# Ps3



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just wondering, does anyone on here play the PS3 online?


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

yep do you have call of duty modern warfare 2 add me im confederate9


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Add fenderjoshbass, that'll be me. I hardly play video games though. Haven't signed on in a few weeks.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I play but I'm about to sell it.


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have one but it hasnt been turned on since november and i have modern warfare 2 i played it twice my username is "klevie"


----------



## bowman90 (Apr 2, 2009)

I play on there, but havent been on for a long time. My user name is 
bowtech-101--340


----------

